
How to scale a distributed system [pdf] - HenryR
https://cdn.oreillystatic.com/en/assets/1/event/244/How%20to%20scale%20a%20distributed%20system%20Presentation.pdf
======
matachuan
Another quick hint: always make things work first then profile and optimize
it. This happens when my colleagues were building a stream processing engine
that _scales up_. At first, they start with all those fancy fine-grained locks
but it turns out the final result just does not scale at all. They have to
retreat to the version with some big locks and then figure out what was
happening and how to solve it.

------
hardwaresofton
Am I the only one that found that there wasn't really much actual actionable
information in here? There's basically no specific information about how they
scaled along the axes they established were important

~~~
HenryR
That’s totally a fair point. I could have given a more concrete talk about how
I’ve done these things in real systems (and the original version of this talk,
presented internally to my company, had more real details and spoke very
candidly about mistakes that I’d made along the way). Here I wanted to give
more of a “here’s how you might want to structure your thinking, along with
some basic design principles” kind of talk - I wish I’d had time to give more
detail!

~~~
hardwaresofton
Yeah it was an good talk from the perspective of laying out the landscape and
I found myself agreeing with everything, only to find that I was close to the
end of the slide deck :(

Is there a blog somewhere where you've written a bit more about it?

~~~
HenryR
Unfortunately not (my blog is [http://the-paper-trail.org](http://the-paper-
trail.org) but tends to be more theoretical than practical). That would make a
good post though!

------
jhabdas
I did a screen cast for these guys once. The majority of questions I got in
reasons was where's the video.

------
lalwanivikas
anybody has a link to the video? google gives me only 3 min preview to the
video :(

~~~
agacera
I think it is only available through Safari

